# Show us your Spitfire



## Ernbar (Apr 28, 2020)

Heres’s my June 1955 green and cream Spitfire, a sweet and comfy rider.


----------



## mrg (Apr 29, 2020)

My cousin bought new in 55 at Pioneer bike shop in Norwalk Ca., my dad got it around 60 and we beat the s#it out of it then neglected it in the back yard ( robbed the bars & seat for my StingRay ) for years reserected it in the late 70's and it's still rolling!, it's also a June 55 ( well the frame built in june ), how close are the #'s, S 160XXX, June 11-14


----------



## Xlobsterman (Apr 29, 2020)

1979 Spitfire


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 29, 2020)

My 55 Spitfire custom.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 29, 2020)

A 56 I used to own.


----------



## Ernbar (Apr 29, 2020)

Great looking bunch guys. 

MRG mine is S 212XX June 15-30th, 1955.


----------



## Notagamerguy (Apr 29, 2020)

A lady Spitfire


----------



## Ozark Flyer (May 1, 2020)

Just finished lubing up this old 53 Spitfire for a rider.  Took it out for its first run this past Wednesday.  Looks Ratty but rides smooth as can be.  Perhaps I’ll find a maroon front fender one day....


----------



## Driftpr (May 1, 2020)




----------



## 19*01 (May 1, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> Heres’s my June 1955 green and cream Spitfire, a sweet and comfy rider.
> 
> View attachment 1183320
> 
> ...



Nice


----------



## 19*01 (May 1, 2020)

Xlobsterman said:


> 1979 Spitfire
> 
> View attachment 1183685



Nicce


----------



## 1979AL (Sep 24, 2020)

Here is my 79 spitfire 5.  All original except for the tires. Bike is from Buena Park Schwinn.


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 24, 2020)

What, no love for Westfield Spitfires?


----------



## rustyrelicks (Oct 14, 2020)

A crusty little 54 24" Spitfire I picked up the other day. Has a scarce Schwinn accessary rim brake on front wheel. I may be in the market for a good painted 24" S2 wheel set for this bike. Haven't decided if I'll keep it and clean it up or not.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Oct 14, 2020)

...


----------



## SoBayRon (Dec 27, 2020)

My 79 that I have had for almost 40 years.


----------



## Tom Hand (Dec 28, 2020)

Ernbar said:


> Just had to show you my similar (but not a Spitfire) bike Embar.  Need only decals and it is complete.  I'll add them tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 1183320
> 
> ...


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 28, 2020)

Tom Hand said:


> View attachment 1328152
> 
> View attachment 1328153



Love it! Green bikes are very cool. Check with bicyclebones on eBay, he has a ton of Schwinn decals.


----------



## Tom Hand (Dec 28, 2020)

Thanks. I have them, just need to get them on tomorrow.


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 28, 2020)

Tom Hand said:


> Thanks. I have them, just need to get them on tomorrow.



Cool. Please post pictures when done


----------



## Tom Hand (Dec 30, 2020)

Ernbar, posted it in the DX thread but here is one shot to show decals on.


----------



## Ernbar (Dec 30, 2020)

Looks like my Spitfires cousin! Love it!


----------



## mrg (Mar 7, 2021)

Told the story here before, dug my dads old 55 Spitfire this week for a few rides, looks as it did when my cousin bought it new in 55 except for what I added, the many dents in the 60's and a tank & struts in the 80's that I think will be coming off. I would like to re-lace the rims with nice used og dbl butted spokes, I have missed some lately that people cut out to re-lace with SS.


----------



## nick tures (Mar 7, 2021)

Here is mine 1954


----------



## mrg (Mar 8, 2021)

Well wanted to go back to just how my cousin had this Spitfire back in 55 ( except for all the dents I put on it in the 60's! ), so took of the tank & struts I added over the years, now debating if I want to roll the back fender a little ( don't want to loose anymore paint ) but it's got character, use to pop wheelies and see how far it would go with no rider, even over jumps riderless sometime, this bike looks surprisingly good for all the years of abuse!


----------



## REC (Mar 9, 2021)

'57 Spitfire Refurbished with some extras





REC


----------

